# 7900 10 -speed wheels to 11 speed?



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Is it possible to convert Shimano 7900 10-speed wheels to 11 speed? LBS suggested that possibly the free-hub body could be changed?


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

if you can get the parts, i don't see any reason why not. 

however, some 9000 wheels/hubs have different lacing configurations and spoke counts from the 7900 series wheels (e.g. C50's) so it's best to do some in depth research based on what wheels you have now and what hubs you plan to replace the current ones with.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

As of this moment there is no way to convert 7900 hubs to 11 speed.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The 11 speed cassette will fit if you remove one cog.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

mpcbike said:


> As of this moment there is no way to convert 7900 hubs to 11 speed.


do you reckon it _might _be possible in the future or its one of those things where its better to start saving for new wheelsets?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LeDomestique said:


> do you reckon it _might _be possible in the future or its one of those things where its better to start saving for new wheelsets?


Those hub flanges aren't going to move by themselves. So how would it become possible?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

It should only need a new freehub and new axle nuts and redish the wheel. As I understand, they would only have to move the shoulder on the freehub over 1.85 mm since their is already a 1mm spacer used on a 7900 rear. It wouldn't be much more difficult than converting Campy NR hubs from 5 -6 speed. 
It must be much more difficult since that solution seems too easy.


----------



## yuths (Aug 25, 2014)

Confirmed that's possible using WH-9000 complete freehub body on WH-7900 C50 wheelset 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=340638042778280&set=vb.243172815858137&type=2&theater


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

yuths said:


> Confirmed that's possible using WH-9000 complete freehub body on WH-7900 C50 wheelset
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=340638042778280&set=vb.243172815858137&type=2&theater


That does not confirm that it works. It just shows a wheel on a workbench.

Let's see that wheel mounted on a bike with someone riding it and shifting gears.


----------



## yuths (Aug 25, 2014)

It works. Click the link again you will see pics on comments and here after mount into
Venge S-works

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=341786969330054&set=vb.243172815858137&type=2&theater


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------

